#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Mijn droombaan

## naadia

lieve mensen salaam alaikoum zijn er marokaanse restaurants die dringend opzoek zijn naar een goede kok? iemand die alles weet van de authentieke marokaanse keuken? well i got YOU! het is altijd mijn droom geweest om mijn eten te delen met the world! PM voor meer info...

----------

